# When did columbia go black ?



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Ot my new taper today and it's black. Not that I dislike it. I'm just curious if all there tools are going that way.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.......


----------



## savvman (Jan 9, 2015)

I just had my new set delivered today and its black also


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

according to this video at least 2 years ago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQPQuwxtWW8


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I thought only the hardened taper came in black. I guess I'm wrong. Can't wait to start taping something though !


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr Hunter from wall tools ...I think he started that


----------

